# t-burn fat attack combo



## Cookie (Jan 9, 2003)

Has anyone ever tried this t-burn fat attack combo? If so, did you see any results from it?  
Thanks


----------



## dlyn1 (May 10, 2004)

I've tried it....and it works. Which reminds me I should go back on it.....


----------



## usntoothfairy (May 10, 2004)

Hello, could u pls enlighten me on "T-burn fat attack combo"?


----------

